

Reasons Why You Can’t Live Without A Particle Accelerator - jcr
http://nautil.us/issue/14/mutation/10-reasons-why-you-cant-live-without-a-particle-accelerator

======
dalke
It's rather a broad definition, isn't it? I mean, I remember when we had about
8 different particle accelerators in the house (as CRTs in TV screens and
computer monitors), but nowadays I don't think we have any in the house.

And the last one, "muon accelerators", don't seem to exist.

